# Warum baut IBM keine Desktop CPUs?



## Ecle (4. März 2008)

Weis einer warum IBM keine Desktop CPUs baut?
Das Zeug dazu haben sie alle mal. Sie schmeißen ein ein nach dem anderen Superprozessor auf dem Markt. Mit dem Blue Gen haben sie sogar den schnellsten Prozzessor überhaupt. Auch in den Playstations sind CPUs von IBM. Aber warum bauen sie keine Desktop Prozessoren?
Würden doch nen mächtigen Aufschwung geben wenns dann wieder mal n richtigen Konkurenten zu Intel und AMD gibt....


----------



## DerZeitgeist (5. März 2008)

Ich denke weil sich IBM nun halt mal jetzt spezialisiert hat. 
Die hatten früher mal sehr gute Desktop´s (da Zähle ich meinen 386 mit 4 MB Ram und 60 MB Festplatte dazu), aber als dann die Pentiums kamen lief das nicht mehr so gut und dann haben Sie sich auf den Notebookmarkt konzentriert. Und das mit Erfolg wie man sieht. Lieber eine Sache richtig beherschen als zwei nur halb!!!


----------



## Kreisverkehr (5. März 2008)

Generell ist das wieder so ne Sache mit der Architektur.
Da sie kein x86-Design haben, kann weder Windows, Linux und Mac-os drauf laufen.
Also müssten sie ein eigenes Betriebssystem programmieren und den Leuten auch erklären, welche VOrteile und welche Software das ganze dann auch bietet..
Mac-Käufer dürften das dann wieder kaufen, weil alleinstellungsmerkmal...


----------



## KvD (5. März 2008)

IBM hat glaube ich auch keine x86-Lizenz


----------



## Stefan Payne (5. März 2008)

Doch, das haben sie, sie haben auch vor einiger Zeit Desktop CPUs gebaut -> PowerPC G5.
Nur war die CPU eben nicht so erfolgreich...

Und die x86 Lizenz dürft IBM ebenso besitzen...


----------



## Mayday21 (5. März 2008)

Ich denke die bauen deswegen keine (mehr), weil das Geschäft mit Buisness-Kunden einfach lukrativer ist. Die Gewinnmargen werden im PC Markt immer schmäler, mit einem dritten Konkurrenten würde sich das sicher nicht bessern ...
Außerdem wäre der Druck durch die etablierten Marktführer Intel und AMD schon immens.


----------



## simons700 (5. März 2008)

AMD kaufen

mit IBM im Rücken könnte AMD die Karten neu mischen.


----------



## StellaNor (5. März 2008)

simons700 schrieb:


> AMD kaufen
> 
> mit IBM im Rücken könnte AMD die Karten neu mischen.



Ich denke IBM wird sich nicht an einem Faß ohne Boden beteiligen wollen


----------



## simons700 (5. März 2008)

StellaNor schrieb:


> Ich denke IBM wird sich nicht an einem Faß ohne Boden beteiligen wollen



böse böse


----------



## Raa (5. März 2008)

Vielleicht wäre aber auch grade eine Kooperation mit IBM der entscheidende Anstoß für AMD.


----------



## Adrenalize (5. März 2008)

Raa schrieb:


> Vielleicht wäre aber auch grade eine Kooperation mit IBM der entscheidende Anstoß für AMD.


Tun sie doch regelmäßig, z.B. http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/33530

IBM hat afaik noch nie "Desktop-CPUs" in dem Sinne gefertigt, vom G5 für Apple mal abgesehen. Die IBM-PCs damals kamen ja mit Intel 8088, nachdem sich für eine außer-Haus-Lösung entschieden hatte und der IBM 801 nicht zum Einsatz kam (obwolh er schneller gewesen wäre und IBM dann ein besseres OS als DOS hätte nutzen können). Preis und entwicklungszeit wären aber wohl zu hoch gewesen für den PC.

Seitdem ist IBM mit die treibende Kraft bei Supercomputer- und Workstation-Prozessoren. Ihr PC- und Notebooksparte haben sie ja 2004 an Lenovo weitergegeben, die den Namen IBM für ihre Premiummodelle nutzen.


----------



## riedochs (5. März 2008)

Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> Generell ist das wieder so ne Sache mit der Architektur.
> Da sie kein x86-Design haben, kann weder Windows, Linux und Mac-os drauf laufen.



Windows läuft nicht drauf, der Rest ist kein Problem. Linux läuft ja heute schon auf zig Plattformen. MacOS ist ja auch "nur" ein Unix


----------



## Stefan Payne (5. März 2008)

riedochs schrieb:


> Windows läuft nicht drauf,



Das würd ich so nicht sagen, sondern eher Windows läuft nicht *MEHR* drauf!

NT3.x müsste auf jeden Fall laufen, bei NT4 ists möglich...


----------



## Adrenalize (5. März 2008)

Im Grunde kann man ja mit mehr oder weniger aufwand alles auf allem lauffähig machen. Moderne Betriebsysteme haben idR keine streng monolithischen Kernel mehr und haben alle eine HAL, insofern müsste man halt Kernel und das grundlegende Framework anpassen, der Rest kommt halt dann obendrauf und nutzt ohnehin virtuelle Geräte.


----------



## STSLeon (6. März 2008)

Das Geschäft schein sich einfach nicht zu lohnen, sonst würde IBM wäre IBM schon längst wieder eingestiegen. Aber IBM arbeitet mit AMD an der 32(?) nm Bauweise und von daher sind se schon da und beeinflußen den Markt zur genüge


----------



## Stefan Payne (6. März 2008)

Naja, einmal hätte man sich mit Intel rumschlagen müssen, zum anderen ist schwer eine x86 CPU zu basteln, ohne Austauschabkommen mit Intel *UND* AMD, ersteres dürft wohl nicht leicht werden...


----------



## DOTL (11. März 2008)

STSLeon schrieb:


> Das Geschäft schein sich einfach nicht zu lohnen, sonst würde IBM wäre IBM schon längst wieder eingestiegen. Aber IBM arbeitet mit AMD an der 32(?) nm Bauweise und von daher sind se schon da und beeinflußen den Markt zur genüge


 
IBM hat sich in den letzten Jahren komplett neu aufgestellt und dementsprechend eine neue Firmenstruktur aufgesetzt.
Während früher IBM in vielen wichtigen Sparten für Konsumenten und Firmenkunden tätig war, hat sich IBM immer mehr zu einem Dienstleister entwickelt. Dazu zählt als wesentlicher Eckpfeiler auch die eigene Unternehemnsberatung-Sparte. 
Um den Kunden hinsichtlich IT Beratungen dann auch die jeweiligen Produkte anbieten zu können, bietet es sich an, sich demnach bei der Produktauswahl auch auf Bereiche festzulegen, die eher für diese Interessensgruppen aufgestellt sind. Das sind damit in erster Linie dann auch Server- und Datenbanksysteme.

Ein weiterer wichtiger Punkt ist die Forschung. IBM entwickelt und forscht in zahlreichen Gebieten und hält demnach auch etliche Patente. Und auch wird dieser Punkt wieder mit den Beratungsangeboten verknüpft.

Alles was aber nicht unmittelbar in diese Strategie passt wird entweder ausgeliedert oder anderweitig umstrukturiert. So hat sich IBM inzwischen auch aus dem Festplattengeschäft zurückgezogen und die Sparte an Hitachi weitergegeben, Notebooks werden nun von Lenovo vertrieben.

Übrigens, die Zusammenarbeit zwischen IBM und AMD basiert auf einer ziemlich langen Geschichte. IBM und AMD waren z.B. auch Mitgründer der Allianz "The Green Grid", bei welchem es zum stromsparende Technologien geht. Aber auch in der Fertigung arbeiten beide schon seit längerem zusammen. Bei der Umstellung auf den 65nm Prozess wurde AMD auch von IBM unterstützt.


----------



## Bokill (12. März 2008)

*PPC970 und PPC970 MP*



Ecle schrieb:


> Weis einer warum IBM keine Desktop CPUs baut?
> Das Zeug dazu haben sie alle mal. Sie schmeißen ein ein nach dem anderen Superprozessor auf dem Markt. Mit dem Blue Gen haben sie sogar den schnellsten Prozzessor überhaupt. ...


 Der Supercomputer BlueGene hat gar nicht die schnellsten Prozessoren drin.

Die sind sogar vergleichsweise langsam gegenüber den Einzelprozessoren von AMD und Intel. Die Prozessoren im BlueGene haben jedoch einen sehr geringen Strombedarf, so dass die Performance/Watt beachtlich ist. Die absolute Stärke vom BlueGene besteht darin, dass sehr viele Prozessoren in dem BlueGene-Supercomputer drin sind.

Was das Fertigen von "Desktop-Prozessoren" angeht. Warum soll IBM sich seine Pfoten im heiss umkämpften x86-Markt verbrennen? IBM hat sich seit geraumer Zeit zunehmend vom Desktop-Segment verabschiedet, was DOTL sehr zutreffend bemerkt hat.

Der G5, bzw. der PPC970 und PPC970 MP wird derzeit eher positioniert im Embedded-Markt. Genau genommen produziert IBM daher noch "Desktop-Prozessoren", zumindest vermutlich so lange bis der PPC970 wirklich keine Bedeutung mehr auf dem Apple-Markt hat.


MFG Bobo(2008 )


----------

